# What to do with TS rails & fence from my table saw?



## Duck69 (Jan 27, 2011)

Hey all, I finally upgraded my rails on my Ridgid TS3650 table saw. I bit the bullet and bought the Incra TS system, 92" rails, Wonderfence, and all router attachments. Now I'm wondering what to do with my old rails and fence? They are in great shape so do I store them just in case I ever sell the saw or sell them? Decisions, decisions...... What would you guys recommend? 

I am very pleased with the saw therefore I don't see myself getting rid of it anytime soon..... If I do sell the old rails and fence, what should I price them at, with all mounting hardware of course.

I also have a Incra Intellifence that mounts perfectly to the Incra fence. I had a router table mounted on the left side of the saw. if I sell, should I sell this with the fence and rails or separate?


----------



## GroovyMambo (Jun 10, 2012)

I would keep the rails and fence and if some time down the road you sell the saw you put the incra system on your new saw. If you sell your saw with the incra you'll lose 50% of what you paid for it. Just sayin


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

The fence and rails from the 3650 should also fit the 3660, 3612, 2424, 2412, and several of the older Emerson and Ryobi made Craftsman contractor saws....and could be made to fit most 27" deep full size saws. It'd probably fetch ~ $100 on the used market, but you may want to take your Incra with you if you ever upgrade to a different saw.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Find a place to store the rails and fence. One day you will want a new saw and when that happens you can sell your old crafts man with its original fence for $10.00 (ten) dollars or even give it to a needy scrap collector. All the while knowing that you still have the good fence to put on the new saw. :thumbsup:


----------



## Duck69 (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks for the advice Johnny, I agree !


----------



## Baka Woodworker (Jan 16, 2012)

How do you like the Incra system so far?

Just curious, how did you install the Incra system on the 3650 with the blade guard system? From all the research I have done, the guard system won't work with the incra, meaning now would have to find a splitter system and guard system too. I was leaning towards adding the TS system to my 3650, which also have a router table on the left side, but am finding the TS system is not compatible without completely foregoing the oem guard system as well as having to cut (per what others say) the motor housing to accomodate a 45 degree tilt.


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

Just to follow up. I would also hold on the the original fence and reinstall if I ever sold the current saw. I have a Unifence that is in the second saw. I reinstalled my original fence when I got rid of the old saw.


----------



## Duck69 (Jan 27, 2011)

Baka, this Incra LS system is simply fantastic! It's dead on accurate, and I really like having the scale to go by instead of constantly reaching for a tape measure. I haven't had any issues tilting the blade to 45 degrees either, although the motor is close to touching the rail but not quite there. I haven't installed the Irving knife back on yet, I'm fabricating a bracket that will simply curve around the new rail so I can still use it to cut long lengths of Oak but for the majority of the time ( and I know of the safety factor) I don't use it on short boards anyways. The fence and rail system is by far the best investment I feel anyone can make to their TS.


----------



## Duck69 (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks for the advice Fastback. I have the old rails wrapped up and stored in the attic of my shop for now. I'll probably hold on to them.


----------



## Baka Woodworker (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks for all the great information Duck. Of course, as soon as I start thinking the Incra system isn't for me (my saw mainly), you start pulling me back in. 

Can you explain further what the Irving knife is? (riving? on a 3650?) I am not as talented or mechanically inclined as you, so must rely on 3rd party supplies. Problem I am seeing is I am going from $150 jig, to $350 router system (LS Incra), to considering the TS/jointer system at $580, but finding need to add hundred or two on top still as the Incra system effectively removes the splitter/blade guard. Am I missing something?



Duck69 said:


> Baka, this Incra LS system is simply fantastic! It's dead on accurate, and I really like having the scale to go by instead of constantly reaching for a tape measure. I haven't had any issues tilting the blade to 45 degrees either, although the motor is close to touching the rail but not quite there. I haven't installed the *Irving knife* back on yet, I'm fabricating a bracket that will simply curve around the new rail so I can still use it to cut long lengths of Oak but for the majority of the time ( and I know of the safety factor) I don't use it on short boards anyways. The fence and rail system is by far the best investment I feel anyone can make to their TS.


----------



## Duck69 (Jan 27, 2011)

Baka, sorry man, my not so "smart phone" did that "Irving knife" thing.... Riving knife/splitter/anti kickback device...... It keeps your wood from getting shot back out towards you if it gets caught in a bind.


----------



## Duck69 (Jan 27, 2011)

Baka, Woodcraft has a Micro Jig MJ Splitter that i ran across this morning that solves the problem.


----------



## trdracing5 (Nov 19, 2012)

*Interested in the Ridgid TS3650 rails and fence*



Duck69 said:


> Hey all, I finally upgraded my rails on my Ridgid TS3650 table saw. I bit the bullet and bought the Incra TS system, 92" rails, Wonderfence, and all router attachments. Now I'm wondering what to do with my old rails and fence? QUOTE]
> 
> Sale them to me! I have a Ridgid TS3650 and I did not get the box with the rails (I got the fence) and I am either going to have to find the rails to fit the TS3650 or purchase a replacement Fence and rails.


----------



## Duck69 (Jan 27, 2011)

I've decided to sell my set of rails, brace support bar, nuts & bolts for mounting and will include the fence if anyone is interested. These are off my TS3650 in very good condition. i replace them with a INCRA system. Shipped anywhere in the USA for $130.00


----------



## Duck69 (Jan 27, 2011)

TS3650 rails, fence, and all mounting hardware $130 shipped in US.


----------



## trdracing5 (Nov 19, 2012)

Duck69 said:


> TS3650 rails, fence, and all mounting hardware $130 shipped in US.


Now thats what I'm talking about! Let me know how you would like to get paid. I can use paypal if needed.


----------



## Duck69 (Jan 27, 2011)

Trdracing5, my Paypal is [email protected]
I can ship them tomorrow and sand you a tracking number.


----------



## Duck69 (Jan 27, 2011)

Sold


Payment pending.


----------



## Duck69 (Jan 27, 2011)

The TS3650 rails and fence are back on the market if anyone is interested. I guess the other member disappeared..... Also looking at getting rid of the cast iron wings... "10"x27", left and right side , if anyone is interested. Also removing the base if anyone could use that as well. If interested, shoot me a PM or email at [email protected]

Just looking at freeing up some space in my shop. All are in great condition, not being used so they gotta go.....

Thanks guys,
James


----------



## Duck69 (Jan 27, 2011)

These will also fit the Ridgid R4512 and many other saws with a 27" deep table.


----------



## Spokeshave2 (Nov 24, 2012)

I have kept mine from my 49 Tilt Top Table Saw in case I wanted to reinatall for an accurate restoration. I am also plan to buy the Incra sytem. I have a total of 6 vintage Table saws each restored & set up for different duplicte cuts.


----------



## Duck69 (Jan 27, 2011)

The rails and fence are SOLD. I still have the cast iron extension wings to get out of the shop if anyone is interested.


----------

